# What ramp to buy



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kingman*

We have a Venza, too, and I think they were supposed to make a special ramp for Venza's. If you look at a Toyota site and look under accessories they probably have one, or I'm sure you could buy a less expensive one at any pet store like: Petco, Petsmart.

I'm sure many people on here can make suggestions!

*Check this out and arrow down for the ramp
http://www.petlvr.com/blog/2009/02/...-than-a-dozen-pet-friendly-creature-comforts/*

*Here are Petco ramps
http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_productlist_Nav_390_N_22+10437.aspx*


----------



## Reno's Mom (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't recommend a specific ramp (and don't even remember which one we bought) but Reno never got the hang of it, and we've loaned it to friends.

Before you shop, spend some time researching ways to train your dog to use the ramp ... Reno seemed to be afraid of falling over the sides, so we needed to put a person on each side of him - and that's not always possible!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

*We use a ramp all the time!*

We purchased the ramp below for our girl and she adapted right to it. When we got Darby, he walked right up it after watching her twice. It is more stable then the rollup ramp sold on Clean Run and some other locations that was almost $300.oo. Jazz would never even take a step on the other ramp. We use the ramp everytime they go in and out of the vehicle. It is light and fairly easy to handle, even with both dogs on leashes attached to my wrist! I highly recommend it. 

Amazon.com: Pet Gear Tri-Fold Pet Ramp for cats and dogs up to 200-pounds, Grey: Kitchen & Dining









[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2Fimages%2FB000GIPWMM%2Fref%3Ddp_image_text_0%3Fie%3DUTF8%26n%3D284507%26s%3Dkitchen&tag=5336338039-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]See larger image and other views[/ame] 






[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2Fimages%2FB000GIPWMM%2Fref%3Ddp_otherviews_0%3Fie%3DUTF8%26s%3Dkitchen%26img%3D0&tag=5336338039-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]







[/ame]







[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2Fimages%2FB000GIPWMM%2Fref%3Ddp_otherviews_1%3Fie%3DUTF8%26s%3Dkitchen%26img%3D1&tag=5336338039-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]







[/ame]







[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2Fimages%2FB000GIPWMM%2Fref%3Ddp_otherviews_2%3Fie%3DUTF8%26s%3Dkitchen%26img%3D2&tag=5336338039-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]







[/ame]​




*Pet Gear Tri-Fold Pet Ramp for cats and dogs up to 200-pounds, Grey*

by







[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fs%2Fref%3Dbl_sr_kitchen%3F_encoding%3DUTF8%26node%3D1055398%26field-brandtextbin%3DPet%2520Gear&tag=5336338039-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]Pet Gear[/ame] 

List Price:$113.49Price:$74.54 & eligible for free shipping with *Amazon Prime *You Save:$38.95 (34%) o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o
*In Stock.*


*Product Features*


Slip resistant surface provides sure footing
Easy fold for compact storage
Built in handle for portability
Rubber grippers on bottom help keep ramp steady
Measures 70 x 19.5 x 4-inches; for pets up to 200-pounds
*Product Details*


*Product Dimensions: *70 x 20 x 3 inches ; 28.8 pounds
*Shipping Weight:* 29.2 pounds (







[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fhelp%2Fseller%2Fshipping.html%2Fref%3Ddp_pd_shipping%3Fie%3DUTF8%26asin%3DB000GIPWMM%26seller%3DATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=5336338039-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]View shipping rates and policies[/ame])
*Shipping: *Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S.
*Shipping Advisory:* This item must be shipped separately from other items in your order. Additional shipping charges will not apply.
*ASIN:* B000GIPWMM
*Item model number:* PG9300DR
*Average Customer Review:*







3.9 out of 5 stars 







See all reviews (







18 customer reviews) 
*Product Description*

The Pet Gear Tri-Fold Pet Ramp allows your dog easy access into your vehicle or other hard to reach places. The tread is skid-resistant even when wet to keep your pet steady. The bottom of the ramp has rubber grippers to maintain its position. The Tri-Fold design reduces storage space and has a carry handle for easy transportation. Ideal for pets up to 250-pounds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Reno's Mom said:


> I can't recommend a specific ramp (and don't even remember which one we bought) but Reno never got the hang of it, and we've loaned it to friends.
> 
> Before you shop, spend some time researching ways to train your dog to use the ramp ... Reno seemed to be afraid of falling over the sides, so we needed to put a person on each side of him - and that's not always possible!


Same here with our Bridge Kid, Maggie. We finally gave up and lifted her into the back of the SUV.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Jazz loves going up and down the ramp. Darby just doesn't care one way or the other. If you need help training them to use it, try contacting an agility instructor. Since its similar to many of the obstacles I am sure they could give you some good pointers and advice.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I use the Solvit telescoping ramp. It is light weight and instead of folding it telescopes and fits nicely into my vehicles. All 3 of my goldens easily learned to use the ramp but you do need to train them on how to go up and down.
I think I ordered it from kv vet supplies online but am not sure about that.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your input, l will get back with the one that buy.

Again thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kingman*

KINGMAN

My Hubby has been looking for a ramp for our Venza, too, and came across this site with some great prices-Ken was interested in one on here that was 22 inches wide:

Discounted Dog Ramps - $59.99 & Up At Discount Ramps.Com

I do remember someone saying on here that their Senior seemed to be afraid that he might fall off the ramp-don't know if it wasn't wide enough or had no railings on the sides.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*All ramps are not the same !!!!!!!!*

Hi

I have been checking most of the ramps and came to the conclusion that most of them are really not what they claim to be according to their reviews by real people.

I even called Toyota because they are supposed to carry a dog ramp made for the Venza which l dedicated to my Golden. They never heard of any pet accessories except a few.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I suggest buying one from somewhere you can return it. Try it and if it works, great! If not, return it and try another one. We originally bought 2 - one was perfect and the other didn't work at all!


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Found the best rated at the best $*

Hi

I spent several days checking out the various ramps and made sure l read the reviews that targeted dogs in the 100lb to 50lb segment.

What l was looking for was a ramp that weighed under 20lbs and that was easy to open and close. Also had to have a synthetic ramp covering so it would not hurt my dog's pad's and give her a non slippery surface. Some of the ramps the reviews said that the surface of some ramps would wear away in short order or if they were carpeted would smell within a couple of months.

This made my list even shorter!

Breaking handles or sharp edges was another problem.

Again the list got shorter!

Bottom-line l came to the conclusion that the Petstep 11 (two) was the best all around ramp out there, but the price's ranged from the low $130's to as high as $178. Some with free del and some with $15 del charges.

Checking out Craigs List was a waste of time because whatever was listed did not include the Petstep which meant something to me.

I bought mine on Ebay and found under the heading "Pet Ramps" a company that resells used Petstep 11 ramps at $59.00 delivered.

This you can't beat for sure. I should have mine by next Friday and l will let you know the condition it was in even though each one would stand by itself as far as condition.

They are all returns for whatever reason most likely the person's dog would not walk on it or their dog passed or was not strong enough to use it because of whatever medical reason.

Alan


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Toyota doesn't sell a Pet Ramp*

Hi

I contacted Toyota and they said back in 2009 they were going to team up with a third party to sell Pet accessories and the deal fell through. By the way the ramp that was slated for the Venza was not a Petstep so it could not be that good.

They should stick to cars!

Alan


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

We bought a ramp for our Volvo Cross country for our old 13 year old girl but she would not go up it - even with treats, turkey etc. I learned for our next Golden that this is another thing that I need to teach them when they are young and eager to learn things - not when you have to. Good luck!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank goodness we've already got one and have used it since before we got Darby. He's now limping on his front end and this sure helps him get in and out of the car.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

sdain31y said:


> I suggest buying one from somewhere you can return it. Try it and if it works, great! If not, return it and try another one. We originally bought 2 - one was perfect and the other didn't work at all!


Which one was "perfect"?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

sdain31y said:


> Thank goodness we've already got one and have used it since before we got Darby. He's now limping on his front end and this sure helps him get in and out of the car.


What are you doing for the limping?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Now, I doubt if a wagon is the best option for a Senior dog.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Keep on trying with the ramp. I started by holding her collar with a treat in y other hand. It took some time but she is using it now.

If l take her out to the car with the ramp and she doesn't want to go then l just bring her back into the house. This cured the situation.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

kingman said:


> Hi
> 
> I have to buy a ramp for my 10 year old Golden to use to get into and out of my car. I will need it for her to get into the passenger seats in the back and also to get into the back which has a hatch. It's a new Toyota Venze crossover. My Volvo wagon was perfect because it was very low but it was getting too old.
> 
> ...


Which Volvo wagon did you have?
If it was perfect, why didn't you buy a newer one?


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Volvo Wagon/Pet ramp*

Hi

I really tried to but Volvo was sold to Greely (China) and in Sept they were not giving any deals and their price's were through the roof. To buy would be approx $44,000.

I had the 2002 V70 turbo which was perfect but it had 115,000 miles and l was concerned because my wife used it one day a week to drive to work (50 miles).

The cross country model was ok but it was 3" higher.

Right now she is putting up with the ramp as long as she got a treat.

Alan


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

I forgot to mention that the Volvo wagon (not the cross country) is the lowest rear entry of all wagons and suv's. As you know the problem is not getting in as much as jumping down.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I have the V50. Is that what you are talking about?
My older Golden IS having trouble getting in.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

No the V70 is the full size wagon! But the V50 should be ok


Alan


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

The problem is not the ramp or the vehicle, it's the way a dog is trained to use the ramp.

The is a right way and a wrong way. Some dogs will just walk up the ramp while other dogs will be scared.

Just start off with the ramp opened up and flat on the floor in your den and let the dog get used to it and then walk the dog on it for a while until it gets used to it. A treat will help and then raise the ramp onto a bottom step until the dog gets used to it.

Good Luck.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

kingman said:


> Hi
> 
> No the V70 is the full size wagon! But the V50 should be ok
> 
> ...


It's hard for my older Golden to get in to the V50.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

kingman said:


> Hi
> 
> The problem is not the ramp or the vehicle, it's the way a dog is trained to use the ramp.
> 
> ...


Thanks. No one ever suggested that to me before.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone have pet steps, for their dogs to get in ,and out of suv?


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

kingman said:


> Bottom-line l came to the conclusion that the Petstep 11 (two) was the best all around ramp out there...


This is the ramp I have. I've used it consistently for almost six years, and it's in wonderful shape still. A bit dingy, but easy to clean. 

I didn't have any problem teaching Dexter to use the ramp; I did as "kingman" suggests and put it flat on the floor at first and let Dexter stand, walk across, and lie on it. When it came time for him to use it to get into the car, it didn't bother him a bit. Ella wasn't quite as confident when she came along a few years later, but after watching Dexter use it a few times, she bounded right up.

Oh, and I have a Saturn Vue, which is a medium-height SUV.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> Does anyone have pet steps, for their dogs to get in ,and out of suv?


 
Here....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...o-he-can-get-out-jeep-wrangler-pic-heavy.html


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

All ramps can be used for SUV's
Go back in this thread and you will find where you can buy the best ramp at 1/2 price from the maker
Petstep


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Is the maker "Petstep"?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, know about that one, not tall enough, thanks.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone have the pet loader, and using it, i know someone got it cheap on here, have you been using it? I nterested in how you like it.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Petstep is the maker but only buy it on Ebay because it comes directly from the maker. It appears that this is the way that they sell returns. Some people are too delicate with their dogs and this is one of the reasons for a return or that their dog passes or it's too heavy to lug around.

This ramp can be converted to be used for a dog getting in and out of a pool with an option that can be bought.

This is not a third party, this is the orig maker. And it can be used to get into the back of any vehicle and it can hold up to 500lbs.

Alan


----------

